# What is the best way to start a t-shirt business made with eco-friendly materials and own design?



## wingmark (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi All;

I am looking for a way to start my own t-shirt business. I have a design in mind and want to use bamboo, hemp and organic cotton - I am having a hard time finding wholesale prices for the t-shirts and deciding whether to let an online company print them for me or print them myself. Any suggestions?

Regards
Wingmark


----------



## anubis (Mar 13, 2011)

im interested in eco as well. i have a hard time just finding deals on that stuff. plus to get it manufactured in north america to your specs, because lets face unless you shell out tens of thousands its no point going over seas. i did come a cross this one manufacturer in the states for hemp tees. they offer their own shirts or will make to your specs. i dont know about prices but min quantity is 500peice per style. heres the link... Jungmaven & Manastash oh and if you come across something good manufactures here in north america or even Europe let me.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

wingmark said:


> I am having a hard time finding wholesale prices for the t-shirts


Most suppliers require you to set up a wholesale account to see their wholesale prices. It's easy to set up an account, just call or e-mail a company rep. There is usually contact info on their websites. You may need a Tax ID Number to set up the account, so make sure you have that info handy.

Some good bamboo suppliers are: Jerico, Onno, Bamboo Clothes, Bamboosa and Slate. There are others, so just keep searching.



wingmark said:


> and deciding whether to let an online company print them for me or print them myself. Any suggestions?


If you are looking to create an eco-friendly product, make sure you take the printing process into consideration. Using a bamboo shirt is great. But printing on it with plastisol inks would defeat the purpose. I would recommend finding a local print shop to print your shirts. This way you can check it out and make sure they are responsible with their printing process and materials.

Things to look for are: water based inks, phthalate-free inks, re-use of materials, proper disposal of waste, etc.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

